# DBS checks



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello

We are in the early stages of our adoption application, we have attended prep and now waiting to start home visits. We completed and returned our DBS forms 5 weeks ago and when trying to track them online the DBS have still not received the forms! I've spoken to our SW, she assured me they were defiantly sent weeks ago, but I called the DBS yesterday and they searched via my ref number, post code, name, and date of birth and they referred me back to SS as they have not received our form.

I feel so frustrated. I understand the checks can takes weeks to be completed (once the DBS have received  the form) but it seems mine are possibly lost in the post but SW and DBS are not being helpful   any thoughts?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

It's lost somewhere and needs redoing.  Sorry to  bring bad news I used to sort them for work the tracking number should say received a few days after sending however long it takes after that is luck and how many times you have moved etc x x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Gwyneth, thats what I thought   

how do I get SS to agree to give me new forms? and is there a way of sending it recorded post? is there a fast track option to have them delivered and processed in a ceratin amount of time? (I dont mind paying for the peace of mind)


----------



## ariellamcbella (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi!

If you speak to SS and say that whilst you have every confidence that these forms have been sent, DBS do not appear to have received the forms...is there any way you could be provided with more forms, in order that you can redo them and pay for it to be sent recorded delivery to ensure they arrive... They can only agree or disagree right? If they disagree at least you habe tried!

X


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

It's so stupid these take such a long time to do for adoption, when for other organisations (e.g. Guiding) they are done online in a matter of days.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Its weird as we were aloud to do ours online. Our la just gave us a password to log in with and that was it. 


Maybe that's another option


Good luck sun flower


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey sunflower.
Have to say I agree with the others.
We filled ours in sw sent them off and we got them back within 10days. 
Good luck hun x


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

How annoying!! I would say that you have rung them and they haven't been received and ask for another set, just say that you would rather be safe than sorry and wait even longer for your SW to agree that they were lost.....

We have our forms ready to send but our SW has to see the documentation and photocopy it for their file so if they cant get a SW to come and see us before prep in November we have to wait until then to even get them sent! The frustrating thing is that my husband and I both have full CRB checks done - mine was done only last summer!! - as he works for and I was there last year for a fostering agency for kids with disabilities! But because it has changed to DBS we have to be checked again!! Very frustrating! 

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm was also fully Enhanced CRB checked with my profession but for still had to have a new complete one carried out, unfortunately they only apply for the reason they were first submitted i.e. if you move from one Hospital trust to another you still need a new CRB...bonkers


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all
Thanks for your replies. I was going to call SW today, so just checked DBS tracking online first and they received our form this morning! BUT it has been returned to SS as their is an error with the counter signature! Aarrgghh!!!! I am so flippin mad!!!  I could scream!!!!!  

So now a stern email to SW explaining the form is on the way back to them and I want to pick up the revised copy from their office and post it myself, recorded next day delivery. What could the error be? Signature in wrong box etc..? I assume if it was an error made by us, they would post back to our home address?  

Xx


----------



## ariellamcbella (Apr 11, 2013)

Sunflower! Yoiu do not get much luck wit admin stuff atm do you x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Bella, I know, complete nightmare   
Following my rant this morning, I've emailed SW and she is taking it up with her manager.  The delays their end and now the errors and returned forms mean a much longer wait which no one is happy about! (need to find a little smilie icon pulling his hair out!) that's how I feel today x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
I just wanted to update this thread, SW manager has sorted the errors, and it's all being processed now. 

Just checked online and mine is at printing stage, how long does that take? Could it be posted out in the next few days?

DH s at local checks stage, again just wondering how long roughly? I think maybe another 2 weeks? 

Anyone been tracking theirs on line, I've been checking daily!   

Sunflower x


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Sunflower,

I'm checking our DBS online too   just waiting for something to change  

We're at stage 4 at the moment, so hopefully not much longer. As soon as we receive them, we have to contact th SW and she will hopefully get the OK for us to continue. They have booked us on the prep course in October provisionally, so they are trying to push it all through quickly


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Excited......just checked online again   and my certificate has been dispatched. Do they come first class or second? I know I sound very impatient! But its just we have a HS visit on Monday and it would be great if DBS certificate is here by then,wou,d speed things up for us a little bit......

Anyone received one recently, first or second class? 
Thanks x

Ps. Keep checking flick, it can change within a few hours. Good luck x


----------

